# وقفة احتجاجية بميدان التحرير استعداداً لجمعة الغد!!!!



## Dona Nabil (27 أكتوبر 2011)

*نظم عشرات المتظاهرين وقفة احتجاجية بميدان التحرير مساء اليوم الخميس، للتنديد بعدم استجابة المجلس العسكرى لمطالب القوى الشعبية بإجراء انتخابات الرئاسة من أجل تسليم السلطة لرئيس وحكومة منتخبين فى منتصف 2012، وذلك استعداداً لمليونية الغد التى دعت إليها الجبهة الديمقراطية لحركة 6 إبريل، وحركة الثوار والشيخ حازم أبو إسماعيل المرشح المحتمل لرئاسة الجمهورية.

ورد المتظاهرون هتافات مناهضة للمجلس العسكرى "يا اللى بتسأل نازلين ليه قولى الثورة عملت إيه، ويا شرطة يا عسكرية مش هننسى العباسية، ومجلس عسكر يا بهوات يلا روحوا على الثكنات، ومجلس عسكر صح النوم كل ظالم وليه يوم"، بينما تسير حركة المرور بالميدان فى شكلها الطبيعى، وافترش بعض الباعة الجائلين أرصفة الميدان، وبدأ العشرات من المتظاهرين بالتجمهر فى الميدان وإقامة حلقات نقاشية حول بقية مطالب الثورة التى لم تتحقق، ووزعت حركة "ثوار" بيان على المواطنين تناشدهم فيه المشاركة فى جمعة الغد التى أطلقت عليها جمعة "الدفاع عن الثورة".*
اليوم السابع


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 أكتوبر 2011)

*مسيرة بشبرا لحشد المواطنين فى مليونية الغد*
*نظم العشرات من أعضاء حركتى "6 إبريل" و"دعم البرادعى" وعدد من شباب المستقلين مسيرة مساء اليوم، الخميس، انطلقت من دوران شبرا إلى نهاية شارع شبرا، لحشد المواطنين للنزول إلى ميدان التحرير فى مليونية الغد 28 أكتوبر لمطالبة المجلس العسكرى بتسليم السلطة لحكومة مدنيه منتخبة، والدعوة لاستقلال القضاء بعيداً عن الضغوط التى تمارس عليه لإفساد محاكمات الرموز السابق، والتأكيد على ضرورة تفعيل قانون العزل السياسى لفلول الحزب الوطنى المنحل.

وردد المتظاهرون خلال مسيراتهم هتافات منها "كلمة واحدة وغيرها مفيش السياسة مش للجيش.. قالوا عشرة وقالوا مية بكره هنعمل مليونية.. يابن شبرا ايد فى ايد نبنى بلدنا من جديد.. يا بلال قول لحنا بكره مصر تبقى جنة.. الشهيد بيقولها صريحة هاتو حقى لتبقى فضيحة.. يا حنا قول لبلال أصل الثورة صليب وهلال.. يا عصام يا وزير الثورة الصبح فى التحرير". 

ورفع المتظاهرون علماً كبيراً لمصر مكتوب عليه "حرية"، بالإضافة إلى العديد من اللافتات مكتوب عليها "يا حرية فينك فينك سجن العسكر بينى وبينك"، وأخرى "عمر السجن ما غير فكرة عمر السجن ما أخر بكره". 

وطالب على عاصم أحد منسقى المسيرة ومسئول حركة 6 إبريل بشبرا لـ"اليوم السابع" بتخلى المجلس العسكرى عن الحكم لسلطه مدنية منتخبة قبل شهر إبريل المقبل بعد إتمام انتخابات مجلسى الشعب والشورى فى وقت سابق، وأشار إلى أن حركة 6 إبريل تدعو لمسيرة حاشدة عقب صلاة الجمعة بمسجد الخازندارة تتجه إلى ميدان التحرير، حيث التجمع الفعلى لمليونية الغد.*


----------



## rania79 (27 أكتوبر 2011)

لا لحكم العكسررررررررر


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 أكتوبر 2011)

*عسكر عسكر عسكر لييييييييييييييه هوا احنا في سجن ولا ايه؟؟؟*​


----------



## Alexander.t (27 أكتوبر 2011)

*اعتقد ان التصفيات هتبدء بكره
والنهائى هيكون قريب اؤى
بين المجلس العسكرى وشباب الثوره
انتظرونى بكره من قلب ميدان التحرير وهتابعكم بالتفاصيل
*


----------



## oesi no (27 أكتوبر 2011)

هيفضوه بالقوة يا مينا زيه زى غيره 
خلى بالك من نفسك


----------



## Alexander.t (27 أكتوبر 2011)

*اعتقد بكره هيكون مختلف يا جورج
*


----------



## oesi no (27 أكتوبر 2011)

لسه فاضين تجمع بالقوة اللى كانوا عند المحكمة الاداريه العليا  علشان خالد سعيد اللى قتلوه خدوا 7 سنين


----------



## Alexander.t (27 أكتوبر 2011)

*حتى لو بكره اتفض بالقوه 
الثوره هتكمل يعنى هتكمل باذن المسيح*


----------



## girgis2 (28 أكتوبر 2011)

*معلشي بس سؤال ساذج
هو حضراتكم ياشباب مستعجلين على تسليم الجيش لسلطة منتخبة كدة ليه ؟

أد كدة يعني جاهزين للانتخابات وليكم مرشحين عايزينهم ينجحوا في البرلمان أو الرئاسة كدة زي الشيخ أبو اسماعيل مثلاااا

*


> *نظم  عشرات المتظاهرين وقفة احتجاجية بميدان التحرير مساء اليوم الخميس،  للتنديد بعدم استجابة المجلس العسكرى لمطالب القوى الشعبية بإجراء انتخابات  الرئاسة من أجل تسليم السلطة لرئيس وحكومة منتخبين فى منتصف 2012، وذلك  استعداداً لمليونية الغد التى دعت إليها الجبهة الديمقراطية لحركة 6 إبريل،  وحركة الثوار والشيخ حازم أبو إسماعيل المرشح المحتمل لرئاسة الجمهورية.
> **نظم  العشرات من أعضاء حركتى "6 إبريل" و"دعم البرادعى" وعدد من شباب المستقلين  مسيرة مساء اليوم، الخميس، انطلقت من دوران شبرا إلى نهاية شارع شبرا،  لحشد المواطنين للنزول إلى ميدان التحرير فى مليونية الغد 28 أكتوبر  لمطالبة المجلس العسكرى بتسليم السلطة لحكومة مدنيه منتخبة، والدعوة  لاستقلال القضاء بعيداً عن الضغوط التى تمارس عليه لإفساد محاكمات الرموز  السابق، والتأكيد على ضرورة تفعيل قانون العزل السياسى لفلول الحزب الوطنى  المنحل.
> **
> .. يا بلال قول لحنا بكره مصر تبقى جنة..**.. يا حنا قول لبلال أصل الثورة صليب وهلال..*


*!!!!!!!!!!!!
*​


----------



## تيمون (28 أكتوبر 2011)

الناس عايشه فى سواد والجنيه المصرى قرب على الزوال ... وبامانه كدا ... هى فعلا الثوره سقطت من ساعه ما قالوا على الدستور نعم ... لانها الاصول بتلغى الدستور نهائى .. ثم الموافقه على نعم ... وسلميلى على الثوره
الى قالت نعم على الدستور ... انتم لسه فاكرين ان الثوره ما نجحتش .. دا كان من اولها وهى تغير الدستور تغير شامل وجذرى..

سليملى على الثوره


----------



## esambraveheart (28 أكتوبر 2011)

girgis2 قال:


> *أد كدة يعني جاهزين للانتخابات وليكم مرشحين عايزينهم ينجحوا في البرلمان أو الرئاسة كدة زي الشيخ أبو اسماعيل مثلاااا*​



*قول لهم يا اخي و حياة الغالي عندك عشان ما ابقاش انا وحدي اللي باتكلم ...اصلهم بيفكروا العمليه هتافات و تشنجات و شعارات و غضب و هيصه و خلاص.*​​​​


----------



## girgis2 (28 أكتوبر 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *قول لهم يا اخي و حياة الغالي عندك عشان ما ابقاش انا وحدي اللي باتكلم ...اصلهم بيفكروا العمليه هتافات و تشنجات و
> 
> 
> شعارات و غضب و هيصه و خلاص.*​


*ماهو المشكلة انهم مش واخدين بالهم ان في ناس تانية هي اللي هتقطف ثمار تعبهم وثورتهم في الآخر على الجاهز ومش هيقدروا يعملولهم حاجة

يبقى أفضل شيء الرضا بالأمر الوااااااقع حتى لو كان أحسن الوحشين طالما في ما هو أسوأ من الوضع الحالي

ونصلي عشان ربنا هو اللي يتصرف مش احنا
*​


----------



## esambraveheart (28 أكتوبر 2011)

girgis2 قال:


> *يبقى أفضل شيء الرضا بالأمر الوااااااقع حتى لو كان أحسن الوحشين طالما في ما هو أسوأ من الوضع الحالي*​


*يا ريتهم كانوا فهموا كده قبل ما يعادوا مبارك..ما كانتش البلد خربت و لا كان ده بقي حالها*​​​​


----------



## girgis2 (28 أكتوبر 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *يا ريتهم فهموا كده قبل ما يعادوا مبارك..ما كانتش البلد خربت و لا كان ده بقي حالها*​



*أيوة يا أستاذ عصام بس كلامي مش هيكون دفاع عن الرئيس السابق ولا نظامه

أنا لسة حتى سامع الدكتور خالد منتصر في برنامج في النور على قناة سي تي في وكان بيقول ان الجريمة الكبرى التي يجب ان يحاكم عليها النظام السابق هو ختان العقول وتفشي الجهل بصورة صعبة في مجتمعنا والذي بسببه أصبحت هناك أرض خصبة لانتشار الفكر الديني المتشدد

أنا رأيي ان كفاية ثورات لحد كدة وننتظر عمل الرب
*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (28 أكتوبر 2011)

> * أنا لسة حتى سامع الدكتور خالد منتصر في برنامج في النور على قناة سي تي في  وكان بيقول ان الجريمة الكبرى التي يجب ان يحاكم عليها النظام السابق هو  ختان العقول وتفشي الجهل بصورة صعبة في مجتمعنا والذي بسببه أصبحت هناك أرض  خصبة لانتشار الفكر الديني المتشدد*




*ايوه صح....ساب الحويني و ساب الشيخ يعقوب و ساب محمود المصري و غيره و غيره لحد ما سمنوا و ربربوا و بقي لهم صوت و بعدين بأي وش هما ثوار يعني؟؟؟؟اذا كانوا يوم 25 يناير افتوا انه الخروج علي الحاكم حرام شرعا!*

*جايين ياكلوها والعه يعني؟؟؟*​


----------



## النهيسى (28 أكتوبر 2011)

girgis2 قال:


> *أيوة يا أستاذ عصام بس كلامي مش هيكون دفاع عن الرئيس السابق ولا نظامه
> 
> أنا لسة حتى سامع الدكتور خالد منتصر في برنامج في النور على قناة سي تي في وكان بيقول ان الجريمة الكبرى التي يجب ان يحاكم عليها النظام السابق هو ختان العقول وتفشي الجهل بصورة صعبة في مجتمعنا والذي بسببه أصبحت هناك أرض خصبة لانتشار الفكر الديني المتشدد
> 
> ...




> *أنا رأيي ان كفاية ثورات لحد كدة وننتظر عمل الرب
> *




*وهذا هو رأيي*

*المظارات والتجمعات لن تأتى بأى ثمر
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (28 أكتوبر 2011)

ربنا يعدي بكره ده علي خير
قلقانة من رد فعل الجيش اوي​


----------



## esambraveheart (28 أكتوبر 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> ربنا يعدي بكره ده علي خير​
> 
> 
> 
> قلقانة من رد فعل الجيش اوي​


*ما تقلقيش ابدا يا عزيزتي ..*
*ابطال الجيش المصري ..البواسل.. الشرفاء..*
* عندهم تعليمات مشدده بقتل المسيحيين ..بس *
*و باستخدام القوه و المدرعات و الدبابات و الاسلحة الثقيلة في تفريق مظاهرات المسيحيين بس باعتبارهم اعداء للجيش و للبلد و للشعب المصرى*​​​​


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 أكتوبر 2011)

*من فضلكم يا جماعه بلاش ندخل ف حوارات مالهاش لزوم
خلونا نخصص الموضوع لمتابعة اى مستجدات لاحداث اليوم اللى اتمنى يعدى ع خير 
سلام ونعمه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 أكتوبر 2011)

*18 حركة مدنية وإسلامية وأبو إسماعيل يشاركون بجمعة "المطلب الوحيد"*

*أعلنت ما يزيد عن 18 حركة "مدنية وإسلامية" ومرشح رئاسى المشاركة فى مظاهرات اليوم، الجمعة، التى عرفت بجمعة "المطلب الوحيد" بميدان التحرير، لنقل السلطة إلى رئيس وبرلمان مدنيين منتخبين، بحيث يكون فتح باب الترشح لانتخابات الرئاسة فى موعد أقصاه 5 أبريل 2012، على أن تجرى انتخابات الرئاسة فى 5 مايو 2012، فى الوقت الذى دعت الجمعية الوطنية للتغيير إلى مظاهرة أمام نقابة الصحفيين للتنديد بالتضييق الإعلامى على القنوات الفضائية والتضامن مع الإعلامى يسرى فودة.

وحذر منظمو المظاهرة، وعلى رأسهم المرشح حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل وحملته وحركة شباب 6 أبريل "الجبهة الديمقراطية" وثورة الغضب المصرية الثانية والجبهة السلفية والدعوة السلفية بالعبور واتحاد الثورة المصرية وحركة بداية وفدائى وائتلاف الشباب السلفى السياسى والجبهة الحرة للتغيير السلمى، فى بيانهم الصادر يوم، الاثنين، من وضع أى جدول زمنى يهدف للتطويل والتسويف، فيما أعلنت حركة شباب 6 إبريل "أحمد ماهر" مشاركتها فى مظاهرات الجمعة بعد ما وصفته بـ"الإخفاقات المتتالية" للمجلس العسكرى فى حماية الثورة للمطالبة بجدول زمنى لنقل السلطة وتطبيق العزل السياسى.

وانتقدت حركة شباب 6 إبريل، فى بيانها سياسات المجلس العسكرى فى إدارة المرحلة الانتقالية والتى تمثلت فى إعلان تمديد قانون الطوارئ رغم انتهائه بموجب استفتاء شهر مارس، وبقاء المجلس العسكرى فى الحُكم رغم وعده بتسليم السلطة فى شهر سبتمبر الماضى، وإحالة المدنيين إلى محاكمات عسكرية مع إحالة رموز النظام السابق إلى محاكمات مدنية وتقاعس الشرطة عن عملها وارتفاع الأسعار، والسماح لأعضاء الوطنى المنحل بخوض الانتخابات البرلمانية.

و دعت صفحة ثورة الغضب المصرية الثانية على صفحتها الرسمية، المصريين لأداء صلاة الحاجة بميدان التحرير وجميع مساجد مصر قبل نصف ساعة من صلاه المغرب، ضد الظلم والطغيان، والتى تنتهى بها فعاليات اليوم وفقا لما يؤكده طارق الخولى، عضو المكتب السياسى لائتلاف شباب الثورة وحركة 6 أبريل الجبهة الديمقراطية، مشيراً إلى انطلاق مسيرة لحركة شباب 6 أبريل من مقر الحركة بالقصر العينى باتجاه ميدان التحرير عقب صلاة الجمعة.

وتابع الخولى لـ"اليوم السابع"، أن المنظمين لجمعة "المطلب الوحيد" سينظمون مسيرة الساعة الرابعة باتجاه دار القضاء العالى للتنديد بالمحاكمات العسكرية للمدنيين، على أن تنتهى فعاليات الجمعة فى تمام الساعة السابعة من مساء نفس اليوم دون الاعتصام.

وفى إطار الحشد الجماهيرى دعت صفحة الغضب المصرية الثانية، إلى 12 مسيرة فى 3 محافظات هى القاهرة والجيزة وحلوان، مساء الخميس، لتوزيع منشورات تتضمن أسباب تنظيم مظاهرة 28 أكتوبر، على أن تنطلق المسيرات من فيصل وناهيا بمنطقة بولاق وشبرا وإمبابة والسيدة زينب والدقى والمهندسين والمعادى والمنيل ومصر القديمة والمطرية وعين شمس ومدينة نصر ومصر الجديدة وحلوان.
وجاء بنص المنشور"إحنا نازلين عشان بعد 9 أشهر عرفنا إن المجلس العسكرى وحكومة شرف مش هيقدروا يحققوا أهداف الثورة ولا اللى عشانه اتقتل 1000 شهيد وأصيب 5000 مصرى وإن البلد مش هتقدر تستحمل الوضع هذا حتى يونيو 2013، لذا عليه أن يسلم السلطة للمدنيين بانتخاب رئيس للجمهورية وبرلمان فى شهر أبريل القادم".

فيما وجهت "الغضب الثانية" رسالة للمجلس العسكرى مفاداها: "لو أنت شاكك اننا بدأنا طريقنا وبداخلنا خوف فأنت مخطئ لأن صاحب القضية لا يهاب إلا الله وحده، واتهامك لنا باتهامات باطلة سوف يظهر كذبه فى القريب العاجل إن شاء الله، الثورة مستمرة ونحن مستمرون وإن قتلنا أو اعتقلنا فهناك من سيكمل الطريق من بعدنا كما أكملناه نحن خلفا لشهدائنا".*


----------



## candy shop (28 أكتوبر 2011)

اهو انا مش خايفه غير من حازم ابو اسماعيل ده 

ربنا يبعد كل السلفيين دوا تعابين 

هو اليوم هيعدى  لان الجيش مدان بحاجات كتير يعنى مش ناقص
​


----------



## Coptic Man (28 أكتوبر 2011)

طبعا افراد الجيش البواسل يخافون ان يفضوا مظاهرات مثل هذه بالقوة

اخرهم يا حرام الاقباط العزل

يتقال عليهم لقب واحد بس للاسف الواحد ميقدرش يقوله علي العام كدا


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 أكتوبر 2011)

*تعتيم رهيب ع كل الفضائيات​*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (28 أكتوبر 2011)

الرب هو قوتنا وسندنا ولن يتركنا ابدا


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 أكتوبر 2011)

*العشرات يتوافدون للتحرير.. ومنصة المستقلين تمنع التليفزيون المصرى*
*تجمع العشرات بميدان التحرير، منذ الصباح الباكر، استعداداً لجمعة "المطلب الوحيد"، والتى تطالب المجلس العسكرى بتسليم السلطة للمدنيين بأسرع وقت وفقا للخطة الموضوعة من قبل القوى السياسية المختلفة.

وتم نصب منصتين بالميدان، إحداهما للمستقلين قريبة من الجامعة الأمريكية، والأخرى لأنصار حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل المرشح المحتمل لرئاسة الجمهورية بالقرب من مجمع التحرير.

وأكدت منصة المستقلين منع التليفزيون المصرى من التواجد أو كاميراته فى الميدان، ومن جانب آخر أقام عدد من الأطباء عيادة ميدانية بالميدان تحسبا لوقوع أى اشتباكات أثناء وجود مسيرات بالميدان، والعيادة مجهزة بالإسعافات الأولية والأجهزة اللازمة لقياس ضغط الدم والسكر.

وقال الدكتور علاء محمد المسئول عن العيادة الميدانية، إن الفريق الطبى المكون من 50 طبيباً مرهون وجوده بوجود أى اعتصام بالميدان، وإن مشاركتهم اليوم هى استعداد للاعتصام، مشيراً إلى أن المجلس العسكرى حتى الآن لم يحقق أى مطلب من مطالب الثورة، الأمر الذى قد يؤدى لاعتصام مفتوح لحين تسليم السلطة.

وفى سياق متصل، شهدت حركة المرور بالميدان يسراً، مع وجود رجال المرور لتنظيم الحركة المرورية.*


----------



## BITAR (28 أكتوبر 2011)

*انا كرهت ايام الجمعه 
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 أكتوبر 2011)

*العشرات يحتشدون بالتحرير وأبوإسماعيل يقود مسيرة تنديد بحكم العسكر*

*احتشد عشرات المتظاهرين بميدان التحرير، بينما وصل الشيخ حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل، المرشح المحتمل لانتخابات الرئاسة إلى الميدان، وقاد مسيرة للتنديد بحكم المجلس العسكرى.

خرجت مسيرة أبو إسماعيل من مسجد عمر مكرم، عقب صلاة الجمعة وطافت المسيرة ميدان التحرير، بمشاركة العشرات، وردد المتظاهرون عدة هتافات منها، "يا مشير يا مشير مش هنفرط فى التحرير، يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر، إسلامية إسلامية لا شرقية ولا غربية، يا طنطاوى قول لعنان الشرعية من الميدان".

وكان قد حضر منذ صباح اليوم العشرات من مؤيدى الشيخ حازم أبو إسماعيل، ونصبوا المنصة الخاصة بهم، مرددين هتافات منددة بحكم المجلس العسكرى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 أكتوبر 2011)

BITAR قال:


> *انا كرهت ايام الجمعه
> *​



*انا بفكر اطلع بمسيره اطالب بالغاء يوم الجمعه من الاسبوع يمكن الامور تهدى شويه :dntknw:*


----------



## حبيبه الناصرى (28 أكتوبر 2011)

ربنا موجود
 اما عن الجمعة هو احنا زى القذافى 
نطلب يلفى 
الجمعه من ايام الاسبوع 
 لا تقلقوا 
اخواتى عدوا الايام فقط ونشوف تدخل الرب ​


----------



## esambraveheart (28 أكتوبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> * إسلامية إسلامية لا شرقية ولا **.*


*اه لو يفهم اخوتنا مؤيدي تلك الثوره و المتحمسين لهذه الفوضي ان تحويل مصر بواسطة تلك الثورة الفوضوية الخداعة لامارة اسلاميه عنصرية ديكتاتورية لا حرية فيها و لا ديمقراطية و لا مساواة و لا عدالة من اي نوع هو الغرض الوحيد و الهدف الاوحد من تلك الثورة المشبوهة..*​​​​


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 أكتوبر 2011)

*متظاهرو التحرير يطالبون بإحالة "هيكل" لـ"محكمة أمن الدولة"*
*طالب المتظاهرون المتواجدون بميدان التحرير، اليوم الجمعة، بإقالة أسامة هيكل، وزير الإعلام، وإحالته لمحكمة أمن الدولة عليا طوارئ، متهمينه بالتحريض على الفتنة الطائفية ضد الأقباط عبر شاشات التليفزيون المصرى، أثناء أحداث ماسبيرو.

فى الوقت الذى أذاعت فيه منصة الشيخ حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل المتواجدة بالقرب من مجمع التحرير، القرآن الكريم عبر مكبرات الصوت، طالبت منصة المستقلين بطرد كاميرات التليفزيون المصرى المتواجدة على العقار الواقع خلف المنصة.

ونظم العشرات من المتظاهرين مسيرة طافت الميدان، مرددين هتافات مناهضة للمجلس العسكرى منها "واحد اتنين تسليم السلطة فين"، تأكيدا على مطلبهم بتسليم السلطة للمدنيين بوقت محدد، كما طالبوا بتفعيل قانون العزل السياسى ووقف مشروع قانون السلطة القضائية.*


----------



## esambraveheart (28 أكتوبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> * طالبت منصة المستقلين بطرد كاميرات التليفزيون المصرى**.*


*منتهي الغباء و الضعف و الخوف و التيبس الفكرى*
*دليل اخر علي هشاشة تلك الثورة المشبوهة و رعب اصحابها و انعدام ثقتهم في انفسهم و في ثورتهم و دليل اكيد علي ديكتاتوريتهم المستقبليه و اعتزامهم مصادرة صوت الاخر.. و دليل واضح علي ارتعاش ايديهم و عدم ثقتهم في موقفهم و علي خوفهم الازلي من مواجهة اي انتقادات لافعالهم ..و اعلان صريح عن عجزهم الواضح عن المواجهة الحكيمة لاي راي يخالف ارائهم ..و لو كان صاحبه مغرضا كالتليفزيون المصرى و الجزيره.*
*و لو نجحوا اليوم و غدا في قمع من يعارضونهم و في اسكات صوتهم بالقوة و الهمجية ..فهل سينجحون في ذلك للابد ؟؟؟.. و هل سيستطيعون علي مدار السنين القادمة قمع اصوات المعارضين بذات الاسلوب و بنفس القوة الهمجية الغاشمة و بمليونية تقام كل جمعة ؟؟؟..*
*لا اظن ..و حتما سياتي يوم تقوي فيه اصوات المعارضين المخلصين لاوطانهم بلا زيف و تغلب علي هذا الضجيج المفتعل لهؤلاء المذعورين ذوى الايادي المرتعشة ..فيسقط اشباه الثوار هؤلاء و تسقط ثورتهم الفوضوية الهمجية شر سقوط.*
*و ساكون اول من يفرح و يتهلل لسقوطها و سقوطهم .*​​​​


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 أكتوبر 2011)

*مسيرة 6 إبريل وشباب ماسبيرو تجوب ميدان التحرير*
*وصلت لميدان التحرير مسيرة تضم المئات من شباب 6 إبريل واتحاد شباب ماسبيرو وحركة شباب من أجل العدالة والحرية، وطافت ميدان طلعت حرب بالأعلام البيضاء، مرددين "الشعب يريد إسقاط المشير.. الشعب يريد تسليم السلطة.. الشعب يريد عزل الفلول"، كما رددوا النشيد الوطنى عند اقترابهم من ميدان التحرير، وطافوا أرجاء الميدان واستقروا عند تمثال عمر مكرم.

وطالبت المسيرة بتسليم المجلس العسكرى السلطة للمدنيين، ووقف المحاكمات العسكرية، وتشكيل مجلس رئاسى مدنى، منتقدين الانتهاكات التى تعرض لها عصام عطا، أثناء حبسه، لافتين إلى أن النظام القمعى مازال موجوداً.

من جانب آخر تم إغلاق حركة المرور بالميدان بسبب تزايد عدد المتظاهرين الذى وصل لأكثر من 7 آلاف متظاهر، رافعين لافتات كتب عليها "مجلس رئاسي مدنى".*


----------



## MAJI (28 أكتوبر 2011)

ربنا يحمي مصر 
ويجعلها قدوة لكل الدول العربية في التآخي والوئام والسلام
واصلي من كل قلبي ان تسود المحبة 
لان الله محبة 
ومن لايعرف المحبة 
لم يعرف الله


----------



## esambraveheart (28 أكتوبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *وطالبت المسيرة بتسليم المجلس العسكرى السلطة للمدنيين،**".*


*المشكله هي تسليم السلطه " لمـــــــــــــــــــــــــين من المدنيين " .*
*لا يوجد حاليا بين الموجودين شخص يؤتمن علي مصر و شعبها مسيحيين و مسلمين ..اذ لا يوجد علي الساحه غير الخونه و المغرضين و المتسلقين و الاسلاميين الذين يريدون تحويل مصر لخرابه اسلاميه لا صوت فيها يعلو علي نعيق بومة الخراب الاسلامية.*
*لذلك ..فتمديد بقاء السلطه في يد المجلس العسكري الي حين وضوح الرؤية واستقرار الاوضاع في البلاد و ظهور الشخص الذي يمكن ان يؤتمن علي مصر و شعبها - برغم تعصب المجلس العسكري الواضح و عيوبه القاتله - سيكون من الحكمة و العقل و سيكون افضل من التسرع بتسليم السلطة ليد من لن يرحموا مصر و لا شعبها و من ينتظرون اعتلاء السلطة ليستغلونها اسواء استغلال.*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 أكتوبر 2011)

*ياترى ايه اللى حصل يا شباب ؟؟؟؟؟ *


----------



## Alexander.t (28 أكتوبر 2011)

*للاسف البلاك بيرى بتاعى فصل شحن ومعرفتش اتواصل معاكم
بس بأذن المسيح الجايات اكتر من الريحات لسه معانا لحد 2013
واللى نفسه أطول هو اللى هيكسب
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 أكتوبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *للاسف البلاك بيرى بتاعى فصل شحن ومعرفتش اتواصل معاكم
> بس بأذن المسيح الجايات اكتر من الريحات لسه معانا لحد 2013
> واللى نفسه أطول هو اللى هيكسب
> *



*طيب قول لنا ايه اللى حصل النهاردة .... وهل كانت إسلامية أم ليبرالية ؟؟؟*


----------



## +Nevena+ (28 أكتوبر 2011)

حمدلله علي السلامه يا مون
طيب احكي حصل ايه هناك

انت مصدر موثوق فيه دلوقت للاخبار


----------



## Alexander.t (28 أكتوبر 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *طيب قول لنا ايه اللى حصل النهاردة .... وهل كانت إسلامية أم ليبرالية ؟؟؟*





Gospel Life قال:


> حمدلله علي السلامه يا مون
> طيب احكي حصل ايه هناك
> 
> انت مصدر موثوق فيه دلوقت للاخبار



*
يجماعه 6 ابريل كانت بتطوف الميدان كله
وحازم ابو اسماعيل هو واللى معاه كانو واقفين ، 6 ابريل
تبع المدنيه وطبعاً ابو اسماعيل تبع الاسلاميه 
قبل ما امشى كانت بتدور حورات عن الاعتصام
بس اعتقد الاعداد مش هتكفى ، مش لاننا كنا قليلين بالعكس
متسمعوش كلام اليوم السابع واى اعلام احنا كنا كتيير قبل ما امشى الاعداد كانت بتزيد بس مش الزياده اللى تخلينا نعمل اعتصام ونقفل الميدان ، بفكر فى حشد من دلوقتى ليوم 25 يناير 2011 ، اعتقد الوقت هيكفى نعرف الناس مين هو المجلس العسكرى وساعتها هننزل تانى وتبقى مظاهره كبييره زى يناير اللى فات ونقدر نعمل ساعتها اعتصام
بس اللى اقدر اقوله أن الثوره مش هتموت ، كل اللى كان هناك واللى لسه هناك رايح وشايل كفنه على ايده
وموضوع عصام عطا مولع الدنيا ، ده واحد لسه متعذب ومات داخل سجن طره *


----------



## Alexander.t (28 أكتوبر 2011)

*امناء شرطه يدخلون الان ميدان التحرير وطالبين يقولو كلمه من على المنصه
*


----------



## Alexander.t (28 أكتوبر 2011)

مواطنون يحرقون سيارة ضابط أطلق النار وأصاب 2 في مشاجرة مرورية بـ«قصر العيني»









*تصوير محمد عبد الوهاب 


                        أحرق  موطنون غاضبون سيارة ضابط شرطة، بعد مشاجرة بين الضابط وسائق تاكسي في  شارع قصر العيني، أطلق على أثرها الأول أعيرة نارية بطريقة عشوائية، أسفرت  عن إصابة اثنين، تم نقلهما إلى مستشفى قصر العيني.
وأكد  شهود عيان لـ«المصرى اليوم»أن أحد ضباط الشرطة، اختلفوا حول تحديد رتبته،  كان يستقل سيارة ملاكى، ومعه زوجته، وولداه، فاصطدم به سائق تاكسى من الخلف  أمام المعهد القومى لأبحاث الأمراض المستوطنة والكبد، ثم توقف، ونزل من  سيارته وأشهر السلاح فى وجه قائد التاكسى.
وأضاف الشهود:  «عندما رأى سائق التاكسى الضابط يشهر السلاح فر هاربا من سيارته، إلى بوابة  معهد الكبد، فلحقه الضابط وأمسك به، وضربه بعنف، فشاهده اثنان من العاملين  بورش إصلاح السيارات، فحاولا إنقاذ سائق التاكسى، ثم فوجئنا بأعيرة نارية  تخرج من مسدس الضابط وتصيب اثنين من المواطنين، وعندما رأى اصحاب الورش ذلك  لم يستطيعوا السيطرة على أعصابهم، فأمسكوا بضابط الشرطة، وحجزوه في إحدى  الورش، وأخرج عدد من المواطنين زوجته وأولاده من السيارة، ثم أشعلوا النار  فيها».
ورفض الأهالى وأصحاب الورش تسليم ضابط الشرطة الى  قسم شرطة السيدة، التي جاءت لاستلامه، وأصروا على تسليمه إلى القوات  المسلحة، وأكدوا لـ«المصرى اليوم» أنهم حاولوا أكثر من مرة الاتصال بالجيش  إلا أن محاولاتهم باءت بالفشل، وانتهى الأمر بإطلاق قوات قسم السيدة زينب  أعيرة نارية في الهواء، وإجبار الأهالي الغاضبين على إطلاق سراح الضابط،  واصطحابه إلى مقر القسم.*


----------



## Alexander.t (28 أكتوبر 2011)

*الان على الجزيره مباشر وكلمة حازم ابو اسماعيل
ياريت حد يتفرج ويقولى ناوى يعتصم ولا مش هيعتصم هو واللى معاه
*


----------



## Alexander.t (28 أكتوبر 2011)

*  نقلاً عن الصفحة الرسمية لوزارة الداخلية: بتاريخ 27 أكتوبر الجارى أصيب  نزيل سجن طرة المدعو / عصام على عطا شلبى " 23 سنة " والمحكوم عليه بالحبس  لمدة عامين فى القضية رقم 743 لسنة 2011 جنايات عسكرية شرق "بلطجة وإستيلاء  على وحدات سكنية " ، والسابق إتهامه وضبطه فى القضية رقم 338 لسنة 2010  جنايات قسم شرطة المقطم " سلاح بدون ترخيص " ، والقضية رقم 1480 لسنة 2004  جنح أحداث الخليفة " تسهيل وترويج مخدرات "  بحالة إعياء شديدة وفقدان للوعى وإفرازات رغوية من الفم والأنف ..وبتوقيع  الكشف الطبى عليه بمعرفة طبيب السجن تبين إصابته بإشتباه تسمم دوائى حاد  ..تم نقل المذكور على الفور إلى مستشفى المنيل الجامعى " قسم السموم" حيث  توفى أثناء إسعافه ... وقد أفاد تقرير المستشفى أن الوفاة ترجع إلى وجود  قىء دموى حاد أدى إلى هبوط فى الدورة الدموية وتوقف فى عضلة القلب نتيجة  تسمم غير معروف ..تحرر عن الواقعة المحضر اللازم وأخطرت النيابة العامة  التى تولت مباشرة التحقيق فى واقعة وفاته.*


----------



## Alexander.t (28 أكتوبر 2011)

*حازم ابو اسماعيل: قد نعلن الاعتصام الليلة
لو أعلن الاعتصام يبقى زى الفل

*


----------



## Alexander.t (28 أكتوبر 2011)




----------



## Twin (28 أكتوبر 2011)

*ممكن حد يختصر ويقول الدنيا فيها أيه *
*نجحة جمعة الأنتقام والا لا *
*وحصل أي حاجة هناك والا لا*
*ورد المجلس العسكري أيه*

*مترحموا غربتنا *​


----------



## Alexander.t (28 أكتوبر 2011)

*استاذ عصام لا متقلقش
انا هسيبك تتكلم براحتك
لانى خلاص مبقاش ياكول معايا اى كلام
كل واحد له طريق ، وانا طريقى عارفه كويس جدا.
*


----------



## Alexander.t (28 أكتوبر 2011)

* الاعتصام هيبدء من انهرده لحد خلع طنطاوى ومجلسه ليلحقو بأسلافهم*


----------



## Alexander.t (28 أكتوبر 2011)

*الهتفات تتعالى الان ، مش هنمشى هما يمشو
اعتصام اعتصام حتى يسقط النظام
*


----------



## Alexander.t (28 أكتوبر 2011)

* التحرير  الأن :حازم ابو اسماعيل :سنقرر الأعتصام ام لا بعد ساعه وقد ارسلت 28مندوب   اللي الأحزاب والائتلافات حتي نصطفي الاحسن منهم لنجمع اكبر عدد من  المعتصمين*


----------



## Alexander.t (28 أكتوبر 2011)

* العدد حتي الان يقدر من عشره الاف متظاهر الي خمسه عشر الف متظاهر وهناك العديد يتوافد الى الميدان
*


----------



## Alexander.t (28 أكتوبر 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *هههههه*
> *و بعد ما يسقط ..حاتجيبوا مين ..صلاح ابو اسماعيل ؟؟؟*
> *ساعتها هانشنقكم انتم*​



*هقولك على حاجه
احنا كده كده دلوقتى مضطهدين ومستحيل ينفع مصر تتقسم دلوقتى زى السودان
فأفضل حل هو اننا نكمل الثوره ولو نجحت بمطالبها الاساسيه اللى هى عيش ، حريه عداله اجتماعيه يبقى خير وبركه
منجحتش والاسلاميين خدوها وحولوها الى ايران او السعوديه
هيبقى الاضطهاد على المكشوف وساعتها هنقدر نقسم مصر غصبن عنهم*
*ولما يكون الاضطهاد للكل وع المكشوف هنقدر نطلب حمايه دوليه وتبقى خراب ع الكل او نقسمها ونخلص وتوته توته خلصت الحدوته
دى وجهة نظرى الشخصيه*


----------



## Alexander.t (28 أكتوبر 2011)

*يا جوسبل متتعبيش نفسك
خلي نفسك طويل واى حد نفسه فى اى حاجه خليه يقولها
الكلام مش عليه جمرك
*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (28 أكتوبر 2011)

*المهم ألاَّ يكون الحكم للإخوان

فجيش الإخوان لن يفترق شيئاً عن حكومة الإخوان

فكلهم واحد ، هو الشيطان
*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (28 أكتوبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *الان على الجزيره مباشر وكلمة حازم ابو اسماعيل
> ياريت حد يتفرج ويقولى ناوى يعتصم ولا مش هيعتصم هو واللى معاه
> *



*حازم صلاح ابو اسماعيل و اتباعه ركبوا الثوره المصريه الي كانت ضد الظلم و الفساد الي طق منه الشعب المصري و شوهوها و ركبوها و اكلوها والعه مولعه...*

*اصلا ان فين الاخ في الاول و لا هو ركوب للموجه و خلاص؟؟؟؟*

*هو حد قالك مثلا انها ثوره اسلاميه يا سيدنا الشيخ؟؟؟ انت و امثالك حولتوها لكدا ما لو كنا في دوله نضيفه مكنش اشباهك طلعوا و صدعونا باسلامهم المضلل!*

*طبعاااااااااااا ما ايران بتدفع قد كدا و المجلس العنتري عمل صفقه مع السلفيين و الاخوان لكبح جماح الشباب الثوري الليبرالي الحر ....*

*هما من ناحيه و البلطجيه من ناحيه و هلم جرا...*

*و الي زاد و غطي اسامه هيكل و كبته للاعلام و حبسه للصحفيين و المدونين...*

*بدأت اشعر ان الثوره كابوس فقط بسبب هؤلاء ...*

*هم من حولوا حلمنا الي كابوس...*

*و لكن لن يستمر طويلا فالشعب المصري لم ينزل للشارع لاستبدال ديكتاتور بديكتاتور اخر... حتي لو كان ثيوقراطي...*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 أكتوبر 2011)

*هو حازم ابو اسماعيل ده تبع مين؟؟؟ ...... الدنيا اتلخبطت عندى *


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 أكتوبر 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *و اين اداره المنتدي؟*​



*طالما الحوار لم يخرج عن الأطار اللائق ....فالأختلاف مقبول *


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (28 أكتوبر 2011)

*هم صنعوا الثورة 

وكانوا خلف الصفوف مترقبين

فلما نضجت الثمرة قطفوها

والآن هم ، هم أنفسهم ، يقومون بالمرحلة الثانية ، أو الفصل الثانى من المسرحية

فإحترسوا يا أبناء النور

لا تساندوا مخطط إبليس ، لئلا تصبحوا شركاء فى سفك دم الشهداء

إصحوا وإنتبهوا ، ولا تنساقوا *


----------



## أنجيلا (28 أكتوبر 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *هو حازم ابو اسماعيل ده تبع مين؟؟؟ ...... الدنيا اتلخبطت عندى *



*حازم ابو اسماعيل*



​


----------



## esambraveheart (28 أكتوبر 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> *هم صنعوا الثورة *





مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> *وكانوا خلف الصفوف مترقبين*
> 
> *فلما نضجت الثمرة قطفوها*
> 
> ...


*يارب يا استاذ مكرم اخواتنا هنا " يفهموا كده "..و يفهموا و يتاكدوا ان - مؤيدي مبارك - مش ضدهم و لا ضد ثورتهم ..لكن ضد سرقة مصر من ايدي الليبراليين لصالح الغربان الاسلاميه بفضل تحامق الفئة الاولي و تفكك جبهتها و عدم نضوجها او استعدادها السياسي للامساك بزمام الامور و الوقوف بالقوة و الحزم اللازمين في وجه الاسلاميين محترفي ركوب الموجه و لصوص الثورات*​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (28 أكتوبر 2011)

*نحن لسنا مؤيدى مبارك ، بعد إذنك

نحن ضد مبارك وضد الإخوان معاً

ولكننا وجدنا مصلحتنا فى عدم تحول النظام كلية للإخوان ، فرفضنا هذا التحويل ليس تأييداً لمبارك ، بل رفضاً للإخوان

فقداسة البابا كان ضد نظام مبارك فى محاولته السيطرة الكاملة على الكنيسة ، حتى قبولها لتطبيق الشريعة الإسلامية على أبنائها (مثلما طالب بذلك عملاؤه علنية)

وأمور كثيرة كان يقاوم فيها النظام بكل ما أعطاه الله من قوة

ولكنه مع كل ذلك ، رفض هذا التغيير ، لأنه تغيير إلى الأسوأ على وجه الإطلاق

تغيير إلى الخراب الشامل من كل الوجوه
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 أكتوبر 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *حازم ابو اسماعيل*
> 
> 
> 
> ​



*وهل هذا الرجل الذى سنسير خلفه ...؟؟؟ جرالك ايه يا مينا ...؟؟؟ ده اسلامى ارهابى *


----------



## girgis2 (28 أكتوبر 2011)

*الشباب بينزل الميدان دلوقتي عشان ميدوش فرصة لواحد زي أبو اسماعيل ده انه يتجرأ ويقول انهم من قاموا بالثورة في حين انهم كانوا ضدها في البداية

من الحاجات الغريبة والمضحكة لهذا الشيخ هي تفسير كلمة بيبسي

PEPSI means Pay Every Penny Saving Israel

ادفع الفكة اللي معاك من أجل انقاذ اسرائيل
لذلك يجب مقاطعة بيبسي هههههههه
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 أكتوبر 2011)

girgis2 قال:


> *الشباب بينزل الميدان دلوقتي عشان ميدوش فرصة لواحد زي أبو اسماعيل ده انه يتجرأ ويقول انهم من قاموا بالثورة في حين انهم كانوا ضدها في البداية
> 
> من الحاجات الغريبة والمضحكة لهذا الشيخ هي تفسير كلمة بيبسي
> 
> ...



*سورى ..... ده بغل*


----------



## esambraveheart (28 أكتوبر 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> *نحن لسنا مؤيدى مبارك ، بعد إذنك*


*عجبي ..هل صار تاييد هذا الرجل الشريف مبارك تهمة او عار الي هذا الحد ؟؟؟*
*عموما اخي مكرم انا قصدت اتكلم عني انا كمؤيد لمبارك و لم اقصد ان اجمعك ضمن مؤيدي مبارك في حديثي ..و لا تزعل*​​


----------



## esambraveheart (28 أكتوبر 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *سورى ..... ده بغل*


*بس هو البغل ده بكل نجاسته و قذارته و حيوانيته و شروره اللي عاجب شعبنا المتعصب للاسف ..تخيل بقي*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 أكتوبر 2011)

*المشكلة ان فيه ناس دفعت حياتها تمن لتغيير مصر .... وجت ناس تانية حصدت ما زرعه غيرها وقامت المخابرات المصرية بتقسم الكيكة بين المجلس العسكرى والأخوان والسلفيين .... وطز فى اللى دفعوا التمن من دماهم*


----------



## esambraveheart (28 أكتوبر 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *وهل هذا الرجل الذى سنسير خلفه ...؟؟؟*




*مش ده اذا هو سمح لنا كمسيحيين بالسير خلفه اصلا و ماقالش دول انجاس كفره ما يستحقوش اكون انا المسلم الطاهر رئيس عليهم و يكونوا من شعبي.*
*ده انت متفائل قوى استاذ صوت صارخ*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (28 أكتوبر 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> ​



666...​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (28 أكتوبر 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *عجبي ..هل صار تاييد هذا الرجل الشريف مبارك تهمة او عار الي هذا الحد ؟؟؟*
> *عموما اخي مكرم انا قصدت اتكلم عني انا كمؤيد لمبارك و لم اقصد ان اجمعك ضمن مؤيدي مبارك في حديثي ..و لا تزعل*​​



*فترة حكم مبارك كانت أيضاً مملوءة بالظلم والإضطهاد للأقباط

وكانت قوات الأمن السرى تعيث فساداً فى طول البلد وعرضها ، بعدما إنهار مبارك أمام حادثة الأقصر ، فأعطى وزارة الداخلية للعادلى - صنيعة الإخوان - فتم تحطيم الإقتصاد المصرى ، وبخاصة المشاريع والمصانع التى  يملكها المسيحيون وغير المتأسلمين ، مما جعل البلد خرابة موشكة على الإنهيار

ومبارك أيضاً ترك الشريف الغير شريف يحطم عقل الشعب من خلال وزارة الإعتام وليس الإعلام

ومبارك أعطى رئاسة الوزارة لعاطف الذى بخبث شديد قاد منهج تخريب مصر وبيع أرضها للعرب

زمن مبارك زمن إسود

ولكن زمن حكم الإخوان المطلق ، بعد مبارك ، هو القطران ذاته
*


----------



## esambraveheart (28 أكتوبر 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *عفوا .... نحن لسنا حمقي*​
> 
> *نحن قليلي الحيله لان الكثره تغلب الشجاعه*​
> *هم لديهم المال و النفوذ و التمويل الخارجي*​
> ...



*لكن " قليلي الحكمه" و هذا عيب خطير جدا..و كلامك ابلغ دليل ..لانه لو كان لديكم قدر و لو ضئيل من الحكمه لعرفتم مسبقا كيف ستكون شكل النهاية الماساوية لثورتكم البيضاء في ظل قلة حيلتكم و ضعف مواردكم و افتقار صفوفكم للتنظيم و القيادة في مواجهة غيلان و وحوش مفترسة محنكة سياسيا و اوسع حيلة و اغزر مواردا و اكثر تنظيما منكم ..و لكنتم اجلتم ثورتكم لحين تنظيم الصفوف و توحيد الكلمة و نبذ المتطرفين اصحاب الفكر الهدام من الصفوف من اجل ثورة تؤدي الي مصر ليبراليه معتدلة حرة ننعم جميعا بالتغيير و الحرية فيها.*
*و المشكلة الاكبر انكم ترفضون الاستماع لصوت الحكمة و لصوت من هم احكم منكم و اكثر خبرة .*​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (28 أكتوبر 2011)

*أعتقد أن المشكلة ليست فى عدم الحكمة ، ولكن فى عدم الثقة فى الأشخاص الذين - مع أنهم ليسوا أفضل - يملكون معلومات أكثر عن هذا التنظيم الخبيث الشيطانى ، تنظيم الإخوان ، ويعرف حيله وألاعيبه وحركاته ، وقوة تنظيماته الداخلية ،  وقوة إرتباطاته بالقوى الخارجية

وقد تكون عدم الثقة هذه ، هى بسبب مشترك ، وقد تكون من زرع أعداء الكنيسة ، الذين طالما سعوا لتبعيد الناس عن الثقة فى كنيستهم ، بزرع العملاء داخل الكنيسة ، لتشويه منظرها وتنفير الشباب منها

عملاء على كافة المستويات ، أدخلهم جهاز تخريب الدولة ، بالتعاون مع شهود يهوة وغيرهم ، لتخريب الكنيسة من الداخل ، روحياً وفكرياً

المشكلة أكبر من نقص الحكمة عند البعض ، بل إنها مشكلة عميقة الجذور جداً 

مشكلة كبيرة ، نتحمل مسؤليتها جميعاً 

ربنا يسوع المسيح يسامحنا جميعاً ، وينقذ كنيسته من أجل إسمه القدوس
*


----------



## esambraveheart (28 أكتوبر 2011)

*


مكرم زكى شنوده قال:



فترة حكم مبارك كانت أيضاً مملوءة بالظلم والإضطهاد للأقباط

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> *وكانت قوات الأمن السرى تعيث فساداً فى طول البلد وعرضها ، بعدما إنهار مبارك أمام حادثة الأقصر ، فأعطى وزارة الداخلية للعادلى - صنيعة الإخوان - فتم تحطيم الإقتصاد المصرى ، وبخاصة المشاريع والمصانع التى يملكها المسيحيون وغير المتأسلمين ، مما جعل البلد خرابة موشكة على الإنهيار*
> 
> *ومبارك أيضاً ترك الشريف الغير شريف يحطم عقل الشعب من خلال وزارة الإعتام وليس الإعلام*
> 
> ...



*و منذ متي و مصر لا يعيث فيها جهاز الامن فسادا .؟؟؟*
*ان كنا سنتكلم عن بطش الجهاز الامني في عصر مبارك فكم بالحرى نتذكر اسود الايام و اشدها وطاة  في عصر السادات المجرم القذر و عبدالناصر المتغطرس ذو الراي المتصلب الغبي .*
*و لو تكلمنا عن انجازات سنجد ان :*
*عبد الناصر استلم مصر العامرة بالخيرات ليسرق اغنيائها و يضحك علي فقرائها بقيراط ارض.*
*السادات استلم مصر موشكة علي الافلاس..." فبـــــــــــــــــــــــاع " مصر و باع كرامتها و غازها و اسواقها  بارخص الاثمان في هوجة كامب ديفيد و الانفتاح المشبوه ..و ثورة التصحيح كانت خطوة منه لمراضاة الاسلاميين .. و حتي انتصار اكتوبر كان سيتحول لهزيمة نكراء لو ان الحرب استمرت لاكثر من اسبوعين. *
*مبارك استلم مصر محطمة و مفلسة و تمزقها الجماعات الاسلامية فاخذ علي عاتقه النهوض باقتصادها و اشاعة الامان فيها ووضع كلاب السلفيين في حجمهم الحقيقي و انجز مالم ينجزه قبله اي حاكم و لا حتي محمد علي و المعز.*
*و تذكر اخي ان الانجيل يعلمنا الاعتراف بالفضل.. و ليس نكران الجميل *​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (28 أكتوبر 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> *أعتقد أن المشكلة ليست فى عدم الحكمة ، ولكن فى عدم الثقة فى الأشخاص الذين - مع أنهم ليسوا أفضل - يملكون معلومات أكثر عن هذا التنظيم الخبيث الشيطانى ، تنظيم الإخوان ، ويعرف حيله وألاعيبه وحركاته ، وقوة تنظيماته الداخلية ،  وقوة إرتباطاته بالقوى الخارجية
> 
> *



*هوا دا ! اعتقد انه الاستاذ مكرم رد عني في النقطه دي يا استاذ عصام*

*نقطه تانيه*

*انتا بتتحاور معايا انا كجوسبل و لكن انا فكري مختلف طبعا عن بعض من نظم الثوره لاني سمعت كتير من ابويا و امي عن البشر دي الاخوان لانهم ياما احتكوا بيهم و انا كمان احتكيت اما واحد زي وائل غنيم او اسماء محفوظ رغم مساعيهم المشكوره الا انهم مش عارفين الاخوان كويس او واخدين فيهم مقلب او مش ليبراليين بما يكفي الله اعلم مش هحكم عليهم...فتلخيص النقطه دي ان مش كل الثوار و كارهي مبارك و حكمه في سله واحده او نوع واحد او اتجاه واحد دول مختلفين و منوعين جدا في اتجاهاتهم كل ما اتفقوا عليه هو ان مبارك فاسد و حرامي و ابنه ساقط ابتدائيه داير في لندن مدينتني المحبوبه مع كارولين و جلسرين و زفتين و سرق من بنك اوف امريكا و هلم جرااااااااااااا فضايح و غير كدا و كدا ابن امه و ننوس عينها المفضل....و جمعهم ايضا الاقتصاد المنهوب و عدم وجود حد ادني او اقصي للاجور بحجه ضيق ذات اليد رغم انه الاقتصاد وقتها كان كويس....دا الي جمعنا كشعب و كرهنا فيهم و سبب اضافي ليا انا و هو غباء حبيب العادلي و الظلم ضدنا كمتنصرين و مسيحيين فانفجرنا ضد الوضع القائم ...و انا اعترفت و قولت لكم كان يجب وجود قائد ليبرالي محنك يعرف يحاول المجلس العسكري و الناس دي الي خدتنا تحت باطها (مش انا والله مكنتش في الميدان) ....و لو كان الجيش امينا و مصري فعلا و يضع الله امام عينيه لما عمل تلك الصفقه و سلم البلد كلقمه سائغه للاخوان و السلفيين ليقوموا بالثوره المضاده لثورتنا....*

*الحلول:*

*انا مش امو العريف ولا سوبر جيرل ولا اي حاجه مجرد شخص بيتكلم بس يوجد حلول برضه*

*اولا نبطل سلبيه كمسيحيين و حتي مسلمين معتدلين ولا نصوت للاخوان و نبطل نبقي من حزب الكنبه*

*ثانيا خلاص احنا مشينا في سكه الي راح ما يرجع و الزمن مش هيرجع و استحاااااااااااااله مبارك يرجع فلازم نكمل للاخر ما قدامناش غير نكمل للاخر *

*ثالثا ما نرشحش رئيس اسلامي زي سليم العوا او ابو اسماعيل او ابو الفتوح او ابو جلمبو ! لا ننقي راجل محترم و كويس و ما محدش يقولي ما حدش يصلح للقياده بعد مبارك لانه اصلا مكنش كفئ و لانه اصلا لو كان مات لانه مش ازلي كان ابنه هيخلف و ابنه لا يصلح فاكيد فيه حد يصلح و لازم نرشحه ....*

*رابعا نضغط لعدم فرض السلفيين نظرتهم و اسلوبهم في الحياه علينا و ما نخافش منهم انهم ييلغوا حفله او يفرضوا حجاب لانهم مش هيعلموا دا لو لقوا معارضه*

*ايه الي وصل حماس للسلطه في غزه؟ اصوات الناس*


*يبقي نبطل نواح علي الماضي و سلبيه*


*اسفه للاطاله فلا احب ان ادوش دماغ احد منكم* *لاني مش محاضره في الجامعه بقول خطب عصماء*

*سلام المسيح*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (28 أكتوبر 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *مبارك استلم مصر محطمة و مفلسة و تمزقها الجماعات الاسلامية فاخذ علي عاتقه النهوض باقتصادها و اشاعة الامان فيها ووضع كلاب السلفيين في حجمهم الحقيقي و انجز مالم ينجزه قبله اي حاكم و لا حتي محمد علي و المعز.*​




*فعلا....محدش حط السلفيين في حجمهم الحالي الحقيقي قده و فعلا انجز ما لم ينجزه حاكم عربي من قبل و لكن يفوقه في الانجاز القذافي و علي عبد الله صالح...*​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (28 أكتوبر 2011)

*الكل فاسدون ، بدرجات مختلفة

الكل أخربوا مصر ، بطرق مختلفة

أجهزة الأمن دائماً سيئة ، ولكن زمن العادلى لم يسبق له مثيل فى التركيز على إضطهاد الأقباط بالذات

العادلى ، الذى هو المسؤل الحقيقى عن مجزرة الأقصر السياحية ، بوصفه مدير المباحث آنذاك ، يكافئه مبارك بترقيته وزيراً للداخلية !!!!!!!!! هذه اللحظة لن أنساها ، ولن أنسى منظر مبارك فى حالة إنهيار كامل 

مبارك أنقذ مركزه ، بثمن فادح ، هو تسليم البلد كلها لعصابة الإخوان ، من خلال مدير المباحث ووزير الداخلية

ولو تعلم كيف كانت المؤامرة التى أوصلت بها هذه العصابة ، هذا العادلى اللعبة ، لمنصب مدير المباحث ، لعرفت كم كان قرار الإستسلام فظيعاً 

++++++++

والآن ، فلنترك الخلافات على الماضى ، ولنتوحد فى مواجهة الحاضر ، بكل تركيز ، لخدمة بلدنا وشعبنا

نحن الآن فى منعطف خطير ، ونحتاج لنبذ الخلافات الجانبية ، والتركيز على هذه القضايا المصيرية ، بكل هدوء


*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (28 أكتوبر 2011)

*



			والآن ، فلنترك الخلافات على الماضى ، ولنتوحد فى مواجهة الحاضر ، بكل تركيز ، لخدمة بلدنا وشعبنا

نحن الآن فى منعطف خطير ، ونحتاج لنبذ الخلافات الجانبية ، والتركيز على هذه القضايا المصيرية ، بكل هدوء
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


بسم الصليب عليك... تسلم و تعيش...
*​


----------



## esambraveheart (28 أكتوبر 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> *مبارك أنقذ مركزه ، بثمن فادح ، هو تسليم البلد كلها لعصابة الإخوان ، من خلال مدير المباحث ووزير الداخلية *


*معلومه غير صحيحه بالمره .*​ 
*لو كنت دخلت علي موقع " اخوان اون لاين " منذ شهور قبل يناير 2011 لعرفت كيف ان مبارك و الحزب الوطني حتي اخر لحظة كانوا يضعون رؤوس الاخوانجية تحت الحذاء بلا غش و لا رياء و لا اي تفاوض من خلف الكواليس كما يفعل المجلس العسكرى الخائن معهم الان ...و اوجاعهم التي كانوا يولولون منها كالنساء طيلة الوقت و يصرخون بها ليلا و نهارا علي موقعهم من عدد الاعتقالات المهول لرموزهم و اعضائهم و من اكتظاظ سجون طرة و ابو زعبل و وادي النطرون بالالوف من افضل رموز الاخوان خير دليل علي معاملة مبارك القاسية الحازمة لهم .*​ 
*من قام بهذه الصفقة المشبوهة مع الاخوان ليس مبارك و لا حتي العادلي ..بل قيادات الجيش المتعصب القذر و هم من وعدوا السلفيين و الاخوان بالمساندة - العسكرية ايضا ان لزم الامر - حال انقلابهم علي مبارك و نظامه ...*
*و ها اللصوص يختلفون الان علي المسروق فينقلبون علي حليفهم الرئيسي - المجلس العسكرى - بعد ان تواني في تسليم السلطة لهم كما وعدهم منذ البداية و بعد ان اقلق الاخوان و السلفيين ظهور طنطاوى بالملابس المدنية في شوارع القاهره و هو ما جعلهم يشتموا منه رائحة الغدر و طموحه في كسب التاييد الشعبي تمهيدا لتقديم نفسه لجمهور الشعب المصري كمرشح عن المؤسسة العسكرية لانتخابات الرئاسة .. و هو ما قد يقلب المائدة علي الاخوان و السلفيين فعلا و يعد نقضا صريحا للاهم بنود الصفقة المبرمة بينهم و بين قيادات الجيش و التي تقضي بان :*
*تكون مقاعد مجلسي الشعب و الشورى و رئاسات النقابات المهنية من نصيب الاخوانجيه .. و تكون رئاسة الجمهورية و التشكيل الوزارى من نصيب السلفيين.. في مقابل بقاء قيادات الجيش كما هم في مراكزهم و ضمان عدم محاكمتهم عسكريا بتهمة الخيانة و تهديد الامن القومي للبلاد و نجاتهم من حبل المشنقة الذي ينتظرهم حتما اذا ما قام مؤيدو مبارك و الوطني باسترداد السلطة في البلاد.*​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (28 أكتوبر 2011)

*لا أريد تضييع مجهودك فى هذه الجزئية التى لن تقدم ولن تؤخر

نقطة واحدة سأقولها : هل عاصرت هذه الأحداث وتملك وثائقاً من أيامها ، عن نفسى عندى الكثير ، والأحداث محفورة فى رأسى طازجة ، كانها خرجت من الفرن الآن

ولكننى أعيد القول بأن نترك هذه الأمور لما بعد إنتهاء هذه المعركة الحاضرة

بعدها نبقى نتكلم براحتنا

ولكن الآن فلنركز كل جهدنا فى التوعية بالمخاطر ، لنتجنبها ، بإسلوب الأخ الخائف على إخوته ، وليس بإسلوب المنازع على إعلاء كلمته

وسماح *


----------



## esambraveheart (28 أكتوبر 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> *بإسلوب الأخ الخائف على إخوته*


*صدقني اخي هذا هو اسلوبي و هدفي الحقيقي من كل هذه الحوارات ..لكن للاسف الكثيرون هنا يفهمونني فهما خاطئا ظالما لمجرد اني اختلف في الميول السياسية عنهم و لا امجد في ثورة ثبت فشلها و ضررها بكل المقاييس و لمجرد اني اؤيد مبارك و لا انكر فضله و انجازاته و لا اذم فيه مثلما يفعلون هم..* ​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (29 أكتوبر 2011)

*معلش ، نغير من إسلوبنا أكتر ، بحيث نبتعد تماماً عن المنازعة والصراع ، بل ننتصر للتكاتف والتوحد ، فى مواجهة خصم خبيث يجول كأسد زائر

فالخطر علينا جميعاً وعلى أولادنا من بعدنا

فلنتحد لكى نفشِّل خطة إبليس الإخوانية الخبيثة ، لكى لا ينجح الفصل الثانى منها ، لأن خطرها سيكون أفظع*


----------



## esambraveheart (29 أكتوبر 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> *معلش ، نغير من إسلوبنا أكتر ، بحيث نبتعد تماماً عن المنازعة والصراع ، *


*طيب تتعامل ازاي.. و تتفاهم ازاي.. و تعمل ايه مع واحد ثورجي متحمس الجلالة واخداه و عمال بس يتشنج و يزعق باعلي صوت بشعارات رنانه فارغه و هو اصلا مش فاهم اي حاجه في اي حته عن اي حاجة.. و الادهي و الامر انه كمان مش عاوز **لا يسمع من غيره..و لا يعرف الحقائق الغايبه عن ذهنه .. و لا يفهم..و لا يعترف بالخطاء و القصور الفكرى و قلة الخبرة و الحكمة .. و لا حتي عاوز غيره يتكلم ؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (29 أكتوبر 2011)

*أهو هو ده إللى إحنا بنقول عليه إننا نترك المنازعة 

فهل نعيد المشاحنة والمنازعة من جديد ، أم نسعى لإخمادها ، لنتفرغ لمصلحة بلدنا وشعبنا

إسمحلى بروح المحبة أذكر آية من سفر الأمثال :

كل أحمق ينازع (طبعاً مش فاكر الشاهد ، معلش )

فمن الحكمة البحث عن مخرج من المنازعة إلى المصالحة ، بكل قوتنا ، وحتى إذا فشلنا فى تحويلها لمصالحة ، فعلى الأقل نقلل من حدتها

فلنتمسك برباط الصلح الكامل : [مسرعين إلى حفظ وحدانية الروح برباط الصلح الكامل] ، مثلما يعلمنا الإنجيل ، وهو ما تعلمه لنا الكنيسة يومياً فى صلاة باكر ، ولا نأكل بعضنا بعضاً ، لئلا نفنى بعضنا بعضاً ، مثلما يعلمنا الإنجيل أيضاً
*


----------



## esambraveheart (29 أكتوبر 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> * وحتى إذا فشلنا فى تحويلها لمصالحة ، فعلى الأقل نقلل من حدتها*


*و هذا بالفعل هو ما افعله .. و لهذا كثيرا ما اتجنب و امتنع - عن عمد - عن الرد علي تعليقات البعض التي من شانها زيادة الامور اشتعالا و حدة و تعميق الشقاق..و ليس ذنبي ان البعض هنا لا يلاحظون ذلك مني و لا يفهمونه  بل يركزون فقط علي الفكرة التي مفادها اني شخص حاد في الردود*​


----------



## Alexander.t (29 أكتوبر 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *طيب تتعامل ازاي.. و تتفاهم ازاي.. و تعمل ايه مع واحد ثورجي متحمس الجلالة واخداه و عمال بس يتشنج و يزعق باعلي صوت بشعارات رنانه فارغه و هو اصلا مش فاهم اي حاجه في اي حته عن اي حاجة.. و الادهي و الامر انه كمان مش عاوز **لا يسمع من غيره..و لا يعرف الحقائق الغايبه عن ذهنه .. و لا يفهم..و لا يعترف بالخطاء و القصور الفكرى و قلة الخبرة و الحكمة .. و لا حتي عاوز غيره يتكلم ؟؟؟؟*​


واضح جدا أن المشاركه عليا بس ما علينا 
عارف يا استاذ عصام انا لو ليا أخ وقال عليا الكلام ده كله
مش هعرفه تانى فكويس بجد أنك مش اخويا 
الا قولى انت عرفت منين انى قليل الخبره وقليل الحكمه وعندى قصور فكرى ؟
ناقص بس فى المشاركه دى انك تقول انى مريض نفسى
عموماً لو متعرفنيش ابقى اسال عليا الناس اللى تعرفنى
بس هقولك حاجه واحده
عشان خاطر ربنا فكك منى ، لانى بجد اللى فيا مكفينى
عشان ربنا يكرمك


----------



## Alexander.t (29 أكتوبر 2011)

استاذى صوت صارخ ، انا مفيش ولا مشاركه قولت فيها اننا نمشى ورا حازم ابو اسماعيل


----------



## tony2005 (29 أكتوبر 2011)

بصوا يا جماعة علشان نعرف نحلل الوضع الحالى فى مصر لازم نعرف نفرق بين حاجتين مهمين جدا
الحاجة الاولى هى الحقائق ودى الامور  الذى لا يختلف عليها اثنين 
والحاجة التانية هى وجهات النظر ودى النتايج اللى بنطلع بيها بعد تحليل الحقائق كل على حسب رؤيته 

الحقيقة الاولى 	عهد الرئيس مبارك طوال ثلاثين عاما كان يوجد به انجازات لا يمكن ان ننكرها ولكنه فى الفترة الاخيرة كان يوجد مساوئ كثيرةلا نستطيع تغافلها
-	فساد استشرى فى طول البلاد وعرضها وكانا اكيد اتلسعنا من الكوسة والمحسوبية فى شتى امور حياتنا
-	قمع الجهات الامنية وكبت الحريات واستخدام اساليب متوحشة فى ذلك لا يمكن ان ننكره
-	تدهور قطاعات التعليم والصحة تهور شديد 
-	ازدياد الفقر بين جموع المواطنين 
- انتهاكات ضد الكنيسة وحرية العبادة 
-	بالاضافة لخطة التوريث التى كانت القشة التى قصمت ظهر البعير 
لو حللنا كل هذه الامور لوجدنا ان الثورة كانت سوف تحدث شئنا ام ابينا ان ما كنش عن طريق نشطاء سياسين كما حدث فى يناير الماضى 
كانت سوف تحدث بسبب الغلاء او القمع الامنى او اى سبب اخر ولنا فى تونس مثال 
انا بقول الكلام ده لكل اللى زعلانين ان الثورة قامت فى مصر بسبب النشطاء السياسين 
ما تزعلوش الثورة نتيجة حتمية لاى سبب من الاسباب السابقة


----------



## tony2005 (29 أكتوبر 2011)

الحقيقة التانية وهى تخص التيار الاسلامى الاخوانى والسلفى على حد سواء
حد فينا يقدر ينكر القمع والتعذيب اللى تعرض له هذا التيار فى عهد الرئيس السابق 
السؤال اللى بيطرح نفسه دلوقتى ليه القبضة الامنية العنيفة لم تستطع القضاء على هذه التيارات الاسلامية المتشددة؟؟ بل بالعكس عند اختفاء هذه القوة ظهرت هذه التيارات اقوى واكثر شراسة
الاجابه القوة لا تستطيع ان تغلب الفكر المتشدد كل الذى تستطيعه ان تجعل هذا الفكر مختبئا تحت الارض ملتمسا اى فرصة للظهور وهذا هو ما حدث بعد الاختفاء الامنى بعد الثورة 
لو حللنا هذا الكلام هنلاقى ان التيار الاسلامى المتشدد كان هينفجر فى وشنا لا محالة بسبب الثورة بقى او لاى  سبب تانى مش هتفرق لانه كان موجود بالفعل احنا اللى مش كنا شايفينه لا اكثر ولا اقل 
انا بقول الكلام ده للى زعلانين من سيطرة التيار الاسلامى على المشهد وشايفين ان ده حصل بسبب الثورة والثوار 
مش حقيقى 
شوفوا خدوها قاعدة الفكر المتشدد لا يقاوم الا بفكر معتدل 
اما القوة فكل اللى بتعمله هو التاجيل فقط لا غير


----------



## tony2005 (29 أكتوبر 2011)

الحقيقة الثالثة هى متعلقة بالمجلس العسكرى 
1-التوجهات السياسية لاعضاء المجلس العسكرى كانت موالية للنظام السابق بكل عيوبه 
والدليل انهم مش هم اللى قاموا بالثورة رغم امكانيات المؤسسة العسكرية الهائلة 
كل اللى حصل انهم ومع فرض حسن النوايا وجدوا انفسهم فى صدارة المشهد 
2-كل تصرفات المجلس العسكرى فى الفترة الماضية لا تشعرنا باى فرق 
مصر قبل الثورة هى نفس مصر قبل الثورة
انتهاكات ضد الكنيسة
قنع حريات 
تدهور اقتصادى 
فردية القراترات وهكذا
3-	بالضافة ان  اعضاء المحلس العسكرى مثلهم مثل باقى الوزراء والرؤساء فى العهد السابق مملؤين فسادا 
امثلة بسيطة حتى لا اتهم حد باطلا 
-حد عارف المبلغ اللى كان مطلوب من اى طالب يريد الالتحاق بالكلية العسكرية كام ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
طيب حد عارف المناقصات اللى كانت ببتعمل لاى حاجة تخص المؤسسة العسكرية زى مثلا صفقات ادوية او تكيفات او منشاءات بيدفع فيها رشاوى قد ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
يعنى خد بالك هم كمان متورطين فى الفساد وخايفين من وقت كشف الحقيقة علشان كدة كل شوية بيؤجلوا تسليم السلطة لقيادة مدنية 
ابتدينا بوعد لتسليم السلطة خلال 6 شهور وانتهينا لسليمها فى ابريل 2013 يعنى حلينى

لو حللنا الكلا م ده هنجد ان المجلس العسكرى ليس افضل من يقود هذه المرحلة بكل تاكيد 
انا بقول الكلام ده للى مازالوا يروا ان خروج تظاهرات ضد هذا المجلس عيب وما يصحش


----------



## REDEMPTION (29 أكتوبر 2011)

BITAR قال:


> *انا كرهت ايام الجمعه
> *​



*+*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## tony2005 (29 أكتوبر 2011)

بعد هذه الحقائق نيجى بقى للسؤال 
طيب وبعدين اخر ده كله ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
بصوا بقى وجهة نظرى الشخصية ان مصر ماشية فى ثلاث سكك مالهمش رابع 
الاولى ان تتحد جميع التيارات والحركات والائتلافات والاحزاب على مواحهة المجلس العسكرى والضغط عليه لتسليم السلطة لاى قوى منتخبة حتى لو كانت هذه القوى المنتخبة اسلامية 
صدقونى الامر غير مخيف بالمرة فانا على ثقة ان هذه القوى الاسلامية المتشددة عندما تظهر للنور ستطهر نفسها بنفسا ولنا فى تركيا مثال
السكة التانية مواجههة عنيفة بين الشعب والجيش نتيجة لاى تصرف غير مقبول من اعضاء المجلس فى اى موقف 
وهذا شخصيا لا اتمناه 
السكة الثالثة 
هى انقلاب عسكرى داخلى من لؤاءات داخل الجيش لم يمسهم فساد وبيحبوا البلد بجد
وعند تسلمهم مقاليد الامور يرجعون الثورة لاتخاهها السليم 
الدستور اولا ----انتخابات رئاسية ----انتخابات برلمانية 
وهذه السكة التى اراها اقرب للحدوث او على الاقل هكذا اتمناها


----------



## tony2005 (29 أكتوبر 2011)

فى الاخر 
عايز اقلكم على حاجة يمكن تكون غريبة 
انا مفائل جدا 
يمكن بسبب طبيعتى 
او بسبب الصوم والصلام اللى جمع الكنيسة كلها 
او بسبب الطرق الخاصة التى تكلم عنها قداسة البابا فى اجتماعه السابق 
مش عارف بس بأذن المسيح خير


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أكتوبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *من فضلكم يا جماعه بلاش ندخل ف حوارات مالهاش لزوم
> خلونا نخصص الموضوع لمتابعة اى مستجدات لاحداث اليوم اللى اتمنى يعدى ع خير
> سلام ونعمه*



*++++++++++++​*


----------



## esambraveheart (29 أكتوبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> واضح جدا أن المشاركه عليا بس ما علينا
> عارف يا استاذ عصام انا لو ليا أخ وقال عليا الكلام ده كله
> مش هعرفه تانى فكويس بجد أنك مش اخويا
> الا قولى انت عرفت منين انى قليل الخبره وقليل الحكمه وعندى قصور فكرى ؟
> ...


*اسمع يا مينا.. و انت زي اخويا الصغير و يمكن ابني كمان :*
*انا مش باتكلم عليك انت شخصيا *
*انا باتكم عن اسلوب و فكر و طريقة تعامل " جـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــيل " كامل*
*و لو عاوز تاخد كلامي بمحمل شخصي .. تبقي غلطان و تبقي فعلا احد المنتمين لهذا الجيل.* ​


----------



## esambraveheart (29 أكتوبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> انا مفيش ولا مشاركه قولت فيها اننا نمشى ورا حازم ابو اسماعيل


*لكن تصرفاتكم بتقول كده ..و اخطائكم القاتله بتقول كده.*
*و اسمح لي ..المصير اللي انت و امثالك من الثورجيه بتقامروا و تغامروا بيه ماهوش مصيرك انت لوحدك لكن مصيرنا كلنا ..و انا شخصيا كمسيحي مش علي استعداد ادفع اللي باقي لي من حرية و كرامه في هذا البلد الموشك علي الخراب ثمنا لمغامرات ومقامرات واحد ثورجي طايش متهور عديم البصيره و الحكمه  و مش عارف راسه من رجليه ..و لا عارف منين يودي علي فين.*​


----------



## esambraveheart (29 أكتوبر 2011)

*



من فضلكم يا جماعه بلاش ندخل ف حوارات مالهاش لزوم

أنقر للتوسيع...

**ازاى مواجهات و حوارات مصيريه في منتهي الاهميه تبقي حوارات مالهاش لزوم يا دونا ؟؟؟؟؟*
*امال ايه اللي يبقي ليه لزوم يا دونا..الخبر نفسه اللي اصابنا كلنا تقريبا بالاكتئاب و الاحباط ؟؟؟؟*
*اعتقد ان الاهم من الخبر نفسه هو اننا نتواجه و نتناقش و نوعي اخوتنا و نقف كلنا في النهاية علي مصدر المشكلة عشان نلاقي لها حل ...لكن التفكك ده و حظر مناقشة امور بهذه الخطوره لمجرد الالتزام بقوانين قسم جامده ليس فيها تسامح او لين او تفاهم و غير قابله للنقاش .. هو اللي يضيع *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أكتوبر 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *ازاى مواجهات و حوارات مصيريه في منتهي الاهميه ما يبقاش ليها لزوم يا دونا ؟؟؟؟؟*
> *امال ايه اللي يبقي ليه لزوم يا دونا..الخبر نفسه ؟؟؟؟*
> *اعتقد ان الاهم من الخبر نفسه هو اننا نتواجه و نتناقش و نوعي اخوتنا و نقف كلنا في النهاية علي مصدر المشكلة عشان نلاقي لها حل ...لكن التفكك ده و حظر مناقشة امور بهذه الخطوره لمجرد الالتزام بقوانين قسم جامده ليس فيها لين او تفاهم و غير قابله للنقاش .. هو اللي يضيع
> *​*
> *



*عزيزى عصام هذا القانون غير مستحدث ولا قررنا العمل بيه فجأه
هذا قسم اخبارى فقط 
ينقل الخبر والحدث دون مناقشته
هذه هى صلاحيات القسم 
ارأيت نشرة اخبار تستضيف اشخاص لمحاورتهم ف اى خبر ؟؟
هناك برامج متخصصه لهذا 
كما اخبرتك من قبل لو اردت نقاش اى شىء يمكنك كتابة مقال ف المنتدى العام لطرح افكارك وسماع رأى الجميع فيما تقول
لن اعلق ع ما قلت عن  قوانين القسم وانها ليست مقدسه ووووو
فسأعتبر انى لم امر ع هذا الكلام لانه ليس محل نقاش
يجب ان تعلم ان القوانين وضعت للتنظيم وللتمييز ما بين الاقسام ولن نسمح باى مخالفه اياً كان الهدف
سلام ونعمه*


----------



## esambraveheart (29 أكتوبر 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *حازم ابو اسماعيل*​
> 
> 
> 
> ​


*بالذمه ماذا يمكن ان ننتظر من مثل هذا الكلب المسعور المريض بالنرجسية و الديكتاتوريه الاسلامية و حب التسود و اذلال الاخرين لو انه اصبح رئيسا لبلادنا ؟؟؟؟؟ *
*و ماذا يكون مصير ابني و بنتي و اختي في ظل حكم هذا القذر المجرم الظالم المتخلف عقليا الذي يري ان اعراضنا حلالا و اموالنا غنيمة ؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## esambraveheart (29 أكتوبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ارأيت نشرة اخبار تستضيف اشخاص لمحاورتهم ف اى خبر ؟؟*



*نعم دونا..تابعي النيل للاخبار و السي ان ان و الجزيره و غيرها لتري ذلك بنفسك ..و لا يلزم ان تكون الاستضافه في الاستوديو فقط بل يمكن ان تكون في موقع الحدث..و اعتقد انه يستحيل الفصل بين الخبر ذاته و بين تعليقات الناس عليه و تفاعلهم معه و مناقشاتهم حول محتواه .*​​​​


----------



## esambraveheart (29 أكتوبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ولن نسمح باى مخالفه... اياً كان الهدف*



*نحن لا نطلب ان تكون المخالفه هي القاعده يا دونا ..لكن نطلب بعض اللين و التسامح من قبل مطبقي القوانين من اجل هدف اسمي من قوانين اي قسم و من اي قانون عموما .*​​​​


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أكتوبر 2011)

*عصام ما قصدته واعتقد انه وصلك ان هذا القسم له حدود قد تم الاتفاق من الجميع ع عدم تجاوزها 
ولا ادرى سر تمسكك بوضع ارائك واعتراضاتك هنا والاصرار ع مخالفة القوانين بشكل يسبب عبء كبير ع الاشراف
امامك القسم العام تفضل واطرح فيه ما شئت كما سبق واخبرتك
وان كان لديك مقترحات جديده لقسم الاخبار تفضل بطرحها وستنظر الاداره ف امرها
ولكن الان من فضلك كفى تشتيت لاى خبر يتم وضعه ف القسم
سلام ونعمه*


----------



## esambraveheart (29 أكتوبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ينقل الخبر والحدث... دون مناقشته*


*و هل يكون هذا من الحكمة .. خاصة في مثل هذه الايام العصيبة التي نمر بها؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أكتوبر 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *نحن لا نطلب ان تكون المخالفه هي القاعده يا دونا ..لكن نطلب بعض اللين و التسامح من قبل مطبقي القوانين من اجل هدف اسمي من قوانين اي قسم و من اي قانون عموما .*​​​​



*لا يجوز ..طالما كان هناك قسم يسمح بهذا النوع من النقاش *


----------



## esambraveheart (29 أكتوبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *وان كان لديك مقترحات جديده لقسم الاخبار تفضل بطرحها وستنظر الاداره ف امرها*



*اختي دونا ..سبق و تقدمت باقتراحات لادارة المنتدي (بالرغم من انها ليست بخصوص هذا القسم ..لكنها كانت من اجل فائدة المنتدي عموما في اقسام اخرى ) و لم تعرها الادارة اي انتباه ..فماذا افعل ؟؟؟*
*يمكنك انت ان تنقلي الان وجهة النظر الجديده للزعيم مباشرة دون حاجه لطرح موضوعات و مقترحات لا يلتفت اليها .*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أكتوبر 2011)

*الهدوء يعود من جديد إلى ميدان التحرير والشرطة تقبض على المتسولين*
*عاد الهدوء من جديد إلى ميدان التحرير صباح اليوم السبت بعد ما شهده الميدان من مظاهرات أمس والتى استمرت حتى ساعات متأخرة من مساء الجمعة والتى أطلقوا عليها جمعة "المطلب الوحيد" والتى طالب فيها المتظاهرين تسليم السلطة إلى مجلس رئاسى مدنى وتحديد جدول زمنى لأجراء الانتخابات الرئاسية.

يأتى ذلك فيما رجعت حالة المرور إلى طبيعتها فى الميدان بعد فتح شارع القصر العينى والذى تم إغلاقه منذ ظهر أمس بعد توافد المتظاهرين وتجمعهم أمام المنصة القريبة من الجامعة الأمريكية، وعاد رجال المرور إلى الميدان لتنظيم حركة المرور بعد اختفائهم من الميدان فى جمعة الأمس.

وفور وصول عدد من قيادات الشرطة إلى الميدان هرول الباعة الجائلين بأخذ متعلقاتهم ومغادرة الميدان خشية ألقاء القبض عليهم، وقام رجال الشرطة بشن حملة بالميدان وألقت القبض على عدد من المتسولين.*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (29 أكتوبر 2011)

*كل ما يزيد عن حده ، ينقلب إلى ضده*


----------



## REDEMPTION (29 أكتوبر 2011)

*+

يعني أفهم من المناقشة دي ان (( كل )) الاخبار في قسم الاخبار المسيحية .. خالية تماماً من اي مناقشة ؟؟!!!

لاحظوا .. يعني كل خبر في قسم الاخبار المسيحية .. خالي تماماً من اي مناقشة ؟؟ على كده  كل الاخبار هنا عبارة عن ((( مشاركة واحده )) و اللي هي موضوع الخبر .. و بس ! ولا ايه ؟؟ 

يعني لو كانت الردود امثال .. ربنا يستر .. يارب ارحمنا .. الطف يا رب .. ماكانتش هتبقى مناقشة ؟؟
 دا بس موضوع "** اليوم.. الأقباط ينظمون مظاهرات الغضب فى 6 محافظات ومسيرة حاشدة أمام ماسبيرو !!!! " لوحده يحتوي على 520 مشاركة  !!
** الحقيقة مش فاهم !!**
*


----------



## Alexander.t (29 أكتوبر 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *اسمع يا مينا.. و انت زي اخويا الصغير و يمكن ابني كمان :*
> *انا مش باتكلم عليك انت شخصيا *
> *انا باتكم عن اسلوب و فكر و طريقة تعامل " جـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــيل " كامل*
> *و لو عاوز تاخد كلامي بمحمل شخصي .. تبقي غلطان و تبقي فعلا احد المنتمين لهذا الجيل.* ​


*مهو انا فعلاً واحد من الجيل ده
واشكر ربنا انى واحد من الجيل ده
لان فى ناس من الجيل تقدر تتحمل المسئوليه كامله على عكس تخيلات واحلام حضرتك
الجيل ده مطلع رجاله عارفين كويس اؤى هما بيعملو ايه
ومش محتاجين للجيل القديم يملى علينا شروطه واؤمره
الجيل ده هو اللى خلع الطاغيه حسنى مبارك واعوانه وهم برضه اللى هيخلعو طنطاوى
انا من الجيل ده يا استاذ عصام ولو مش عاجبك الجيل ده ،
ممكن متعلقش على كلامه وصدقنى هتريح نفسك واللى حواليك
خد بالك أنت غلط فيا كتيير وانا ساكت
المشاركه اللى حذفتها دونا ومع ذلك انا ساكت
لكن صدقنى هيجى وقت ومش هسكت*



esambraveheart قال:


> *لكن تصرفاتكم بتقول كده ..و اخطائكم القاتله بتقول كده.*
> *و اسمح لي ..المصير اللي انت و امثالك من الثورجيه بتقامروا و تغامروا بيه ماهوش مصيرك انت لوحدك لكن مصيرنا كلنا ..و انا شخصيا كمسيحي مش علي استعداد ادفع اللي باقي لي من حرية و كرامه في هذا البلد الموشك علي الخراب ثمنا لمغامرات ومقامرات واحد ثورجي طايش متهور عديم البصيره و الحكمه  و مش عارف راسه من رجليه ..و لا عارف منين يودي علي فين.*​



*ده اول تحذير ليك 
انا مسمحلكش تكلمنى بالاسلوب ده
لما تتعلم معنى النقاش بأحترام تعالى اتنقاش معايا
ايه انت وامثالك دى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ وايه عديم الحكمه والبصيره دى
اول واخر تحذير ليك يا استاذ عصام ، ياريت تتكلم معايا باحترام ، مش حضرتك اللى هتعرفنى منين يودى على فين
ولا حضرتك ولا اسلوبك ولا طريقتك هى اللى هتعرفنى راسى من رجلى
لو مش هتعرف تتكلم باحترام هطردك
*


REDEMPTION قال:


> *+
> 
> يعني أفهم من المناقشة دي ان (( كل )) الاخبار في قسم الاخبار المسيحية .. خالية تماماً من اي مناقشة ؟؟!!!
> 
> ...


*
لا ، أفهمك أنا يا طارق
لما يكون النقاش عقيم وبيخرج عن السيطره لازم نطبق القانون
لكن لما يكون نقاش مفيد ومفيش منه ضرر بنبقى مخرجناش عن روح القانون لاننا هنا مش بنطبق قوانين وخلاص*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (30 أكتوبر 2011)

*بل نصلِّح أنفسنا

فإن كنا نريد الخير لأنفسنا ولشعبنا ولكنيستنا ، فلنقبل أن نبدأ الإصلاح من ذواتنا

من يريد تصليح غيره قبل ذاته ، يخرب ذاته وغيره معاً

فلنطع ربنا وإلهنا الذى أمرنا بأن نبدأ بإخراج ما بعيوننا أولاً ، أى أن نبدأ بأنفسنا

ولا ننسحب مصممين على حالنا ن بل نبقى لنصلح حالنا ، ولنترك للآخرين أن يلاحظوا مدى تقدمنا ، لئلا نكون من الذين يقابلون أنفسهم بأنفسهم

من منطلق الرغبة فى الخير لأعضاء الجسد الواحد ، نطالبكم بتغيير إسلوبكم ، لكي يكون إسلوب المسيح وليس إسلوب أبناء الظلمة
*


----------



## REDEMPTION (30 أكتوبر 2011)

*+*

ممكن تهدوا شوية يا ريت !

يعني مش معقولة الدنيا مولعه علينا و حوالينا و احنا هنا بناكل في بعض و مش طايقين كلمة لبعض .. ممكن نعترض على امر ما .. او نختلف في موضوع .. لكن ما نزعلش  بعض مننا !! .. ولا ايه يا أولاد المسيح ؟!


----------



## My Rock (30 أكتوبر 2011)

تم حذف المشاركات الاخيرة كمحاولة لجر الموضوع لمساره من الجديد.
الرجاء الإلتزام بجوهر الموضوع والمشاركة فيه على هذا الأساس. لا داعي للخصامات والمشاحنات رجاءاً.


----------

